# A solution to the war in Iraq



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2007)

A solution to the war in Iraq is being sold on eBay by a US Army intelligence officer fed up with the conflict and anxious to attract some attention to what he says is a viable and face-saving solution to the four-year-old conflict. "This is not a flippant or facetious offer...if you are the high bidder, I will send you a viable solution to the conflict in which we are currently engaged," the seller says in the bid.
The lot comes with a price tag of $A5.75 million and if not sold will go to the highest bidder when the auction ends on Sunday. The top bid so far is $A23.59. A US newspaper said the seller was a US Army military intelligence officer.

The Daily Advertiser Wednesday July 18


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 18, 2007)

Geez, didn't know A-bombs were so cheap this days!


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah... I didn't know that.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 18, 2007)

lastwarrior said:


> Yeah... I didn't know that.



You didn't know..WHAT?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 18, 2007)

That A bombs were going so cheap on Ebay. 

Just someone else trying to make a profit off the war. If hes so fed up with the conflict why not give it to the US instead of trying to be Donald Trump. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 18, 2007)

I also seriously doubt that he is an Army Intel Officer. If he was he knows what kind of trouble he would get into for even faking **** like this.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 18, 2007)

Graeme said:


> A solution to the war in Iraq is being sold on eBay by a US Army intelligence officer fed up with the conflict and anxious to attract some attention to what he says is a viable and face-saving solution to the four-year-old conflict. "This is not a flippant or facetious offer...if you are the high bidder, I will send you a viable solution to the conflict in which we are currently engaged," the seller says in the bid.
> The lot comes with a price tag of $A5.75 million and if not sold will go to the highest bidder when the auction ends on Sunday. The top bid so far is $A23.59. A US newspaper said the seller was a US Army military intelligence officer.
> 
> The Daily Advertiser Wednesday July 18



There's another guy with an auction for information on crop circles, flying saucers and alien abductions. Probably more believable than this "US Army military intelligence officer".


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 18, 2007)

I know the answer to crop circles; it was started by 2 English WW2 vets with a stick and a bit of string on their caps to check they were moving in a straight line, and were subsequently copied all over the world. I'm not joking btw, that is really what happened


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

Saw the same Creep. Blew me away how 2 yokels came up with that!


----------



## Haztoys (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL... I read this at another place..And was thinking .. "He's got a A-bomb for sale"..

Not the only one thinking this I see ...Is this good or bad ...At the start of the war in the ME I was hoping there was some other way of working it out other then getting real nasty.. I'm coming to see theres not..Sad

Daivd


----------

